# Pros / Cons with HGVC versus Reseller



## dpavid (Jul 19, 2007)

As I was about the rescind my HGVC today, I had a good conversation with my sales person. He said there are some advantages with going with a developer versus a reseller. Needless to say, I did not cancel yet since i have a few more days, but he's what he mentioned.

With HGVC:


I get bonus points....whoopy!
I am able to trade up to a better membership and get full credit toward another package and only pay the difference.
Full service with a Hilton guarantee

If I go with a reseller:


I get a much cheaper rate
HGVC might not support me or no support at all since I did not buy from them?
I might need an attorney to do or go over all the paperwork
I might get stuck with other peoples problems like back maintenance fees

I would be interested to hear other peoples feedback.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 19, 2007)

I did buy from HGVC - we figured the price was ok for what we wanted and the bonus points already more than made up for the price difference. I told the sales rep what I wanted (a certain amount of points, owning in Hawaii but not at a specific resort, lowest mf's) and they came up with the deal. 

Having said that, the price you mentioned is really not a good deal (in my opinion). 

The only thing you will loose buying on the resale market is elite status. You would need at least 14,000 annual points to become an elite anyway, and your points bought on the resale market will not count. Only you can decide if that would be worth the price difference to you. 

Before I bought, I asked about the trading up if I would want and I was told the same thing, I do not have the experience though. And I had a lawyer look at the contract anyway.

When buying resale, I would contact the recommended sellers on this board, you will not have to worry then about any problems. When buying from a private party, things may be different. (I do not have any experience buying resale - I am very much a newbie myself - but that is what I would do and I would feel very confident to do so.) 

I have no idea what the "full service with Hilton guarantee" means. 

Remember, if you rescind now, you can take the time to get all the information you want. Then, if you decide you still want to buy from the developer, you still can. If you do not rescind now, you might find yourself being stuck with it.

I hope some experts will chime in as well.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 19, 2007)

dpavid said:


> As I was about the rescind my
> With HGVC:
> 
> 
> ...



Hogwash!   

HGVC treats it's resale owners the same as developer owners.    I own two weeks I bought resale and have already been sent invitations to upgrade my ownership through HGVC.    All that means is I can by MORE or larger time share chunks through the developer at developer prices.  

My sis-in-law bought from the developer prior to us (unknown to me at the time) and paid a little more than twice what we did for half the points for an every other year usage.  Bonus points were through RCI...so if she ever goes to use them...it's going to be an RCI exchange...not an HGVC stay.  Oh, and they do expire usually within a year.

The other "mights" are very simple to handle when buying through a reputable seller and using a good closing company.   Something he didn't tell you...HGVC has "authorized" resellers they work with all the time.  There are a few mentioned here...Seth Nock comes up all the time because he's good and he's honest.

The best analogy to buying timeshares is it's very similar to buying a used car.   Yeah, you can be ripped off if you deal with someone shaddy or you can over-pay (aka ripped off) through a dealership.

Remember the premium you are paying any developer goes to pay a substantial commission to the salesman and his/her upline as well as the gifts and marketing expenses of the resort.

The one "down side" your sales person didn't list is the elite status which you dont get with resale.  Elite provides some fairly minor perks (like late checkout in some cases) if you purchase LOTS of points at developer prices.  Most will agree it's not worth the premium.

The advice here is the same.  Buy resale and save a bundle.  With the savings you can rent an extra week (if you want a bonus) & still have pleanty of cash left over, or simply buy more timeshare for the same $$.   Heck, I suppose you could just even hand some of it over to a ts salesman for having a nice outfit and a great smile if you really want to!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 19, 2007)

dpavid said:


> As I was about the rescind my HGVC today, I had a good conversation with my sales person. He said there are some advantages with going with a developer versus a reseller. Needless to say, I did not cancel yet since i have a few more days, but he's what he mentioned.
> 
> With HGVC:
> 
> ...



This is what you get when you buy direct:
- your purchase will count toward elite ( you must buy TSs which equal 14,000 HGVC pts)
-Bonus points for purchase
-They let you upgrade your size or season ( they often do this for any current owner but you’ll still pay the HGVC full price.)

also from HGVC
-Price at least 2-3 times resell
- closing costs about equal to resale closing costs

If you buy resell:
- Save 50-70% over HGVC prices
- Must pay for closing agent to check on all items associated with the TS like:

-Are MF up to date
-Is there any outstanding loans against the TS
-Is the TS the size and season which is advertised.
-The ability to sell near or even more than the price you paid. 
-Many more things *which are all expected of a good closing agent *and should be in the estopel letter. ​
Everyone who owns HGVC gets
-the same rights and privileges of a Hilton guarantee.
-The ability to trade your TS into Hilton hotel points

Hilton is one of the best in industry in their treatment of resale owners and the only real difference is elite. If you want it, it will cost you at least $20K more in your purchase price.

PS there are several really good resell agents who sell lots of HGVC. Seth Nock, Joanne Peters  and Judy Kozlowski are the three most often mentioned.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 19, 2007)

Of the three things you mentioned, I am not sure why Hilton wasn't selling the idea of "Elite" to you.  

Last time I went to an owners "update" (sales pitch) all the guy did was try and sell me on the idea of HGVC Elite.

I am just curious if elite is going to get a little less "elite"(just like my 7000 platinum points did) once they start opening the new properties (HHV, Ruby Lake, Kingsland) that have a higher per week points structure????


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 19, 2007)

Unless this is the resort you really want to stay at (Owners have 1st priority at their home resort which might come in handy during peak travel periods)then there isn't any good reason to buy from the developer as everyone pointed out above.

Here's an old thread about Elite access - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29861

Good Luck


----------



## jlee2070 (Jul 19, 2007)

When I purchased my points resale (which I bought through Seth Nock), Hilton Grand Vacations Club handled the closing so there was no problems with back MF's as this would have been disclosed by Hilton.  In fact, we did run into a small problem in that the seller had already used some of the 2007 points without saying so and this was uncovered during the closing.  Seth, being the stand-up guy he is, supplemented the used points back into my account (from his personal account as I understand it).  All handled by Hilton...  After closing, it was just a simple matter of going on-line to see/use my points...


----------

